# Sgi and Port st joe HELP



## zebulon (Jul 31, 2011)

Any good grass flats that can be reached by kayak at Sgi and Port st joe.
And what baits should i use.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 31, 2011)

You can put in at the state park as SGI and there are grass flats and good fishing without evening breaking a sweat.


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep. What he said.


----------



## fairweather (Jul 31, 2011)

I fish the State Park near Port St. Joe in the yak 3 or 4 times a year. Ditto the other replies. Put the yak in the water and start fishing. That bay is covered up in trout and redfish. The picnic area in the park is an easy place to launch.

I like Gulp baits. You can fish a New Penny shrimp under a popping cork. If they don't like that, you can try a Gulp shad on a jig head, retrieved pretty fast through the grass.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 1, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> You can put in at the state park as SGI and there are grass flats and good fishing without evening breaking a sweat.



x2. paddle out to 4ft and  start chunking and winding!


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 1, 2011)

When are you goin' Zeb? My son and I are headed to SGI Wednesday mornin' with our yaks and bait buckets. We'll also be goin' over to Port St.Joe for a little scalloping before we head home. Are you going to be stayin' at the skeeter fest.....uh, I mean state park? Looks like we're gonna fire up the thermacells and tough it out again.


----------



## CJ Warren (Aug 6, 2011)

go to sgi take a right and go to 12 street. its the last one before the plantation. there are some big grass flats out there.


----------



## Phil4whl (Aug 8, 2011)

CJ Warren said:


> go to sgi take a right and go to 12 street. its the last one before the plantation. there are some big grass flats out there.



Thread came just intime for me, headed down there for the week next week.  Is there places along 12th st to 8th st to park and put in a kayak? Ill be staying in a house on 8th so it would be perfect if there was.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 9, 2011)

Phil4whl said:


> Thread came just intime for me, headed down there for the week next week.  Is there places along 12th st to 8th st to park and put in a kayak? Ill be staying in a house on 8th so it would be perfect if there was.



You can drive down to the state park if not. The fishing is great there also.


----------

